# Need new scope



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

Looking for a new scope to put on my remington model six 30-06. Don't want to spend more than $200. Any ideas?


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Cabelas Alaskan Guide scopes are awesome! I paid 200 for the 6.5-24X44 with side focus thats on my 270 and thats one heck of a good scope. I don't know how the Nikko Sterlings would hold up to the recoil but I have one of them on my 22-250 with the side focus and it is very clear. Maybe look at a Nikon Buckmasters or something like that, or a Leoupold VX1, but when you're in that price range IMHO, the Cabelas scope is the way to fly.


----------



## catfisherman2 (Apr 17, 2008)

For the 30-06, you will be just fine with a Nikon. The Prostaff is about 150-160. I would honestly recommend if you are willing to spend 200 to save another 150 and buy a Nikon Monarch though. I have personally sold and mounted over 1000 scopes...Leuplod VXII, Nikon Monarch, or even the Bushnell Elite series (3200-4200) are great choices. You won't find much for the 06 under 200 that you don't have to re-sight in after time.


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd look at Leupold's VX-I and Bushnells 3200 Elite.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Not familiar with a Remington Model 6 and can't find any reference to it on their website...


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Maybe he accidently hit 6 instead of 7?


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

save your money and get some thing nice


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

varmit b gone said:


> Maybe he accidently hit 6 instead of 7?


Thats what I thought, but the Model 7 is a short action and only available in short action calibers. So if it's a 30-06 it can't be a Model Seven...

The reason I ponder this is because if it's a Model 7 it really needs a compact scope. My wife has a Model 7 in 243 and a standard sized Nikon 3-9X40 was way too big for the rifle and really screwed up the balance & handling.

I swapped the Nikon for a Burris Short Mag 4-12 and it was 100% better.

I've never seen a compact scope for $200, usually they cost more than their standard sized counterpart...


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

I believe Remington made a fancy version of their 7600 pump that was a model 6. A Burris Fullfield, Bushnell 3200 or a Nikon Buckmaster in 3x9 will all work just fine on the Rem. pumps.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I googled remington model 6 and got this: http://www.remington.com/library/histor ... odel_6.asp

They stopped making them in 1933 and they weren't available in anything remotely close to a 30-06. You might want to check and see what the rifle is again and let us know.


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

The model 760 pump was made until 1980. It was replaced by the model six (fancy version) and the model 7600 (economy version). The model six was produced until 88-89 and the 7600 still is being manufactured. 30-06 was obviously a very popular caliber. I guess Mr. Google never owned one.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

That link was to Remingtons complete model history. If you look at it the only model 6 came in either 22 rimfire, 32 short, and 32 long. The 760 was discontinued in 1981 and the 7600 introduced that same year. The model 76 sportsman was also a pump introduced in 1984 and discontinued in 1987 and was only chambered in 30-06. This must be the rifle you are referring to. Mr google I'm sure didn't have one, but I'm pretty sure Remington knows what they are talking about. Here is the link to the Remington firearms history: http://www.remington.com/library/histor ... rm_models/


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

Try search Remington Model Six. From 1981-1987 they made .243, .270, and 30-06. They also chambered them in .308 and 6MM Rem. from 81-85.


----------



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

It is a model six pump action. The gun was purchased new in the mid 80"s


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Well, I've got to say that I'm apparently blind. I searched that firearms history for a model 6 and not a six.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

andyb said:


> It is a model six pump action. The gun was purchased new in the mid 80"s


OK then. Any good quality full sized 3-9 or better scope will work..

The 7600 series were made as a familar counterpart for guys who hunted with pump shotguns, particularly the Remington 870. They were never designed for scope use or fine accuracy, but more to be pointed & swung like a shotgun.

So being, unless you have one with a cheek piece (some were made like this), the stock dimensions are the same as the 870 and are about as poorly designed for scope use as can be made. Even with low mounts, you will have to lift your head off the stock to look through the scope.

I had a 760 in 270 back in the early 80's and it was a big disappointment. Best I ever got out of it was 4" at 100 yards, off the bench!

BTW, I really get a kick out of it when I see one of these things with "see through rings". To watch a guy lift his head completely off the stock to look through the scope perched about 3" above the reciever is hilarious!...


----------

